# Yorkshire Meet - Sheffield/Bawtry 18th July



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

As part of the WhiTTe Rose group's tour of Yorkshire I am proud to announce the first official Yorks Vs Mids (or Notts if you prefer) meet, the starting point for the next meet will be the Meadowhall Train Station car park @ 7:30pm

The current plan will be to head over for a meal in Bawtry (south of Doncaster) - More details to follow

Both start and end points have easy access to M1 & A1 respectively so easy access for members from both areas.










It is hoped that the turnout will be strong for this one-off meet, and if successful may even pave the way for other boarder territory meets - whilst at the same time providing opportunity for more new members to join in too [smiley=gossip.gif]

I will most likely need to book a table so if you let me know Defo or Maybe and if you will have a +1


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Go on then, I'll come along again... Will inform you of +1 if I can befriend someone before the meet. However not looking likely with the work I have to do this month!

Glad you sorted your 5 pot! Not too expensive I hope!?

I'm assuming this is our monthly meet as well as a cross territory meet? It's just its a week earlier than normal. Hopefully there will be less toilet humour this month as I'm sure Scott wont come :lol:

Looking forward to meeting some new members, wonder if any will travel from the other side of the world this month. Uzbekistan perhaps? New Zealand? :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I'll get my lot sorted out for this one.

Indian @ the Dower House?

http://www.dower-house.com/


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nem said:


> Indian?


Yes please


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I might be up for this.....can meet half way as i'm just off jnc 1 M18.....

Nice place for an evening half is Boat Inn at Spotborough.... 

Haven't been to dower house for a long time....


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

I live 5 mins from Bawtry. Where are you planning on eating and are you heading anywhere after Bawtry?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I might be up for this.... if my Mum lets me  I just have to pluck up the courage to ask her now


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Indian sounds good to me too.

If we are meeting at 7:30 (Sheffield) and leave just before 8:00, then I would estimate we would hit Bawtry around 8:45ish

Some nice extra photos too maybe (assuming we can get all the TTs parked together :wink:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

JDM said:


> I live 5 mins from Bawtry. Where are you planning on eating and are you heading anywhere after Bawtry?


Great JDM

Bawtry will be the destination on this meet (cruising from Sheffield), therefore after what is hoped will be a nice curry, it will be destination home.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

oldguy said:


> I might be up for this.....can meet half way as i'm just off jnc 1 M18.....
> 
> Nice place for an evening half is Boat Inn at Spotborough....
> 
> Haven't been to dower house for a long time....


It will be good to see you at a meet again. :roll:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Count me in!

I'm working in Derby at the mo, so will be on the way home from work, but will mean none clean car and works clothes though!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I'm working in Derby at the mo, so will be on the way home from work, but will mean none clean car and works clothes though!


You'll be donning the Audi TDI cap though? :lol:

(Speak to Harrison about caps, should be able to give you some pointers)


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

Darthhawkeye said:


> JDM said:
> 
> 
> > I live 5 mins from Bawtry. Where are you planning on eating and are you heading anywhere after Bawtry?
> ...


I might pop along to Bawtry and meet up with people then as its so close. Would be rude not to I guess


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll come along to this. Would be rude not to I only live 2 mins away from Bawtry.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

TT-Rossco said:


> I'll come along to this. Would be rude not to I only live 2 mins away from Bawtry.
> 
> Cheers
> Ross


TT-Rosco, where abouts are you?

I'm in Blaxton, so only five mins or so.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

JDM said:


> TT-Rossco said:
> 
> 
> > I'll come along to this. Would be rude not to I only live 2 mins away from Bawtry.
> ...


I'm in auckley so not far from you. Will send you a pm.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Been a while since we've seen yr QS Ross. How's she doing?


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

TT-Rossco said:


> JDM said:
> 
> 
> > TT-Rossco said:
> ...


Next village. Ok but don't think I can reply as I haven't mad 50 posts yet?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Sounds great,
add me please and my better half

Dave & Lynn



JDM said:


> Next village. Ok but don't think I can reply as I haven't mad 50 posts yet?


Am sure it's only 20. You should be all right.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Count me in to.

Phil


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Been a while since we've seen yr QS Ross. How's she doing?


She's a lot better, in fact the best it's ever been, after having an upgraded clutch fitted. Just need some coil overs but can't bring myself to spend the amount it costs. You still got the same v6?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mum says Yes so I will be there... No taking to piss out of my number plate Guys & Galls!

It has been years since I was is Meadowhall, Where is the Train Station car park? I will be driving down from Ossett!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Slightly off Topic.... well totally really! 
Is there anyone in the Yorkshire Area who fits Scorpion Exhausts? Do you have to order or are they an Off the Shelf Item?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If you haven't already paid for it I can ask Scorpion if they could fit it as they are local, I may be able to make this as I am in York with work


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> If you haven't already paid for it I can ask Scorpion if they could fit it as they are local, I may be able to make this as I am in York with work


Are Scorpion in Derbyshire? Any Idea on approximate costs?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

SCORPION EXHAUSTS LTD.
Unit 3 High Holborn Road
Codnorgate Business Park
Ripley 
Derbyshire
DE5 3NW

Telephone:- 01773 744123
Fax:- 01773 744122

Email:- [email protected]


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> SCORPION EXHAUSTS LTD.
> Unit 3 High Holborn Road
> Codnorgate Business Park
> Ripley
> ...


Ta 8)


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think I'll be able to make this now


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TT-Rossco said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while since we've seen yr QS Ross. How's she doing?
> ...


Yep, I have the same car - with just a few changes here and there


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make this now


 :?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Darthhawkeye said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'll be able to make this now
> ...


Bet he's been spending time with Scott!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fractured my wrist and can't even drive at the mo!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> Fractured my wrist and can't even drive at the mo!


Oh dear :?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Darthhawkeye said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Fractured my wrist and can't even drive at the mo!
> ...


Did it mountain biking last weekend and not supposed to drive with a cast on, so it's the train for me at the moment.

Hope to be better for the next one.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > phil3012 said:
> ...


S-Tronic next time Phil


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Gutted to be missing this !! 

would love to come on first meet & see you guys + the menu @ the Dower House looks amazing ..

i would never be able to make it to Doncaster in time after finishing work , never mind Sheffield earlier !

hopefully i can make another meet soon 8)


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

MGauky said:


> Gutted to be missing this !!
> 
> would love to come on first meet & see you guys + the menu @ the Dower House looks amazing ..
> 
> ...


No worries.

Hopefully u might make it to the next meet (August)


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Booked the Dower House for Thursday. :wink:


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh tits I've gone a booked myself to DJ in Bradford on this night. Might come down to say Hi but not stay for meal.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Scrap what I just said Ive got it off work!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Will meet you in Bawtry, what time you getting there for?

Best give her a wash tonight!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

holla_j said:


> Scrap what I just said Ive got it off work!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yes lad! You bringing you bit along?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TT-Rossco said:


> Will meet you in Bawtry, what time you getting there for?
> 
> Best give her a wash tonight!


Should be in Bawtry around 8:45ish


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Hi all, is this meet still goin ahead, wouldnt mind comein along

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes it is and the Nottingham lot are also going, should be a great night.

cya all later.


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Nice 1, is start still meadowhall train station at 8.30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Sorry 7.30 start

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Also can anyboby give me a plan of the nite, where and rough times just incase i dont make the start location, 
Thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Might have to cry off also! Delay in Car Audio install and I have a Brother and some mates getting pissed as we ain't had beers yet! 
Next time ill have more time!


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Boooo. Poor effort Illy!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Might be struggling to make this due to something coming up at work late on. Will try my best to pop down as will be good to see everyone.

Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can't make it still at work in York bummer

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Another great meet guys - and an excellent curry too :wink:

I will post up details of next meet soon.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just got in, really good night, nice to meet you all.
Food was great.

Cheers


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys just got home too 
Great night and great cars

Hope to do it again

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers everyone! Great night and great food 

Oh, and launch control...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes we had to slow down for every tunnel and bridge for Harrison  , what a great sound it makes 8)

Great little vid Nick


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Our brilliant water feature and Nems brilliant kingfisher blue mk1









Brilliant meet, loved it and nice to meet some new faces. See you all again soon no doubt 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Brilliant meet and nice to meet every1, cant wait for next meet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Really sorry I didn't make it yesterday guys, technical issues after the track day. Shame to miss a big meet.

Hope you all had fun. Catch you next month if I can, however I feel it may land near the weekend of my dads wedding, in which case that Thursday would be a no go


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Think Shaun said 22nd for the next meet.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nem said:


> Think Shaun said 22nd for the next meet.


in which case I should be there


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be able to drive again by then!

Gutted that I missed it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nothing like a good fast drive!!!!


----------

